# What kind of cichlids are these? Help!



## jetstarIII (May 1, 2008)

I recently started a 29 gallon cichlid tank. I have four guys. One is a Buttikoferi, one is a Green Terror. Two of them I don't know the exact species. Can someone help? Also, they seem to be getting along fine, anyone know if this is a good mix?

1.) Blue body with green head. Light pink markings on body, with a dark blue/black spot:









2.) Black body with gold markings, best way to describe is that it looks kinda like a snakes markings.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

1) Archocentrus septemfasciatus ( or called Cryptoheros septemfasciatus).

2) Picture isn't too good, but from what I can tell, that is a juvie jaguar cichlid, Parachromis managuense.

Hope you have a larger tank, 6 ft. or more, coming pretty soon for the buttikoferi and jag, as both get very large and sometimes quite nasty. Only fish suitable, long term, for a 29 that you have, is the septemfasiatus.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I agree with septemfasciatus and jaguar cichlid.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep...see my reply in the same thread posted in the General African folder...


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

You could maybe do a pair of the Seps in a 29....but all those other fish will never work out. The Jag and Butti in particular are very aggressive fish which get WAY too big for a 29 gallon.


----------

